# Strap vest recommendations



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's about time I add a good vest to my gear list. I prefer the looks of a traditional vest, but I'm thinking a strap vest will be more versatile. So any recommendations, and if you're a lady, have you used a women's model? 
Oh, and how important is a front-loading game pouch? 

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

None of mine are women's, and I've bought a few different ones over the years. My husband bought strap vest from the King ranch, and I picked at him because of the pretty leather. I used it two weeks ago, and I'm going to have to quit picking on him because I loved it. 
My go to one in hot weather was made by Cabela's. Its the 
Activ-Lite™ Shell-N-Bird Belt. They don't carry it anymore but you might find one amazon, or ebay. Two of my other ones I like aren't in production any more either. One is Mother tech, and the other is Quilomene.
Filson make some nice ones, but their pricey.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ein - have a Filson & LL Bean - strap vest - also have a Filson -waterfowl front loading water fowel coat - if starting out on upland game - go with LL Bean - place 2 put transmiter - easy 2 clean - the shell phocets suck - but - how many birds can U kill ? - LL bean - have the single strap vest - - I like it - the pocets still suck - but light - easy 2 fill the game pouch - front or back loading - who cares - easy 2 clean - start from there - !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The great thing about LL Bean (other than great quality) is a easy return policy.
If you don't like it, or it doesn't fit, they will take it back.
I just got a shipment in from them today.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you both for the suggestions. I'm sensing a theme that good vests don't stick around long and that seems to be the case with the l.l. bean vest. Sold out in the smaller size! I'll keep an eye on it in case they restock. 

Any experience with eddie bauer or ugly dog hunting gear?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ein - Vest - coat - shoot naked !!!!!!!!- after you gear up - spend a few minutes before you enter the field - to see how your gear effects how you mount the gun !!!!!! a simple thing - but most hunters do NOT do this !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've haven't used Ugly dog, but I seen it recommend by some upland hunters.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your going to find anything made for women hunting upland, in short supply. So what they do make doesn't stay on the shelves very long.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ein #1 thank you 4 the post - found a box of pheasant loads in the filson vest - LOL - Filson vest - 23in from neck 2 waist - side load only - pockets have shell - loops - heavy & will last 4 ever - what ever you get - get hunter orange - here in Kentucky upland starts with deer season !!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ein - LL Bean single strap vest - 22in neck 2 waist - very light 4 those hot days - love the pocket for transmitter - must unzip game pocket to load - love the extra back pocket 4 water & mini first aid kit - the single strap can be set 4 left or right - does not interfere with gun mount - front pockets suck


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just saw they had these in stock.
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/85824?feat=pprv


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ein - went 2 ll after TR post - no longer make the vest I posted - that is a shame - the compression strap on the back was fantastic !!!!! 3mi from truck - 3 pheasants - could spread the load over your back - yet 2c that again


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the pics RE and the link, TR. That might be a better route to go at this point just for price--and it's not like I'll be filling up my gamebag any time soon to worry about weight distribution.  Do you prefer regular vests over strap vests or does it depend on the conditions?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What I wear depends on the weather.
I hate any type of vest in the heat, but let it get cold and a vest suits me fine. If your going to be hunting in the cold, remember your vest needs to fit over your jacket.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ein - sometimes it is just simple - get a game belt & wear a hunter orange vest - like U C construction workers wear - lets not over think it - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Cabelas Bird Belt - on sale now $18 - a great product


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't have one, but those that do have the Wing Works vest, recommend them highly. Say they are the best, BAR NONE. I have three friends who have all gone through vests and bird hunt exclusively and get the wing works vest and say that's the last vest they will ever own. 
I'm going to buy one when I get the scratch together, they are customizable, and carry water very easily. 

http://wingworks.biz/


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been eyeing those wingworks for the past week. I think I'm going to go with a homemade setup. Orvis has this MOLLE (military modular system) bird vest and I figured I could pickup everything I need for cheap at a military surplus store and make my own. With it being modular I can adapt it to my needs, move things around, and add to it as money comes in. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------

